# Disquettes, manuels & accessoires Apple



## SandwichMan (22 Février 2021)

Sur le groupe Facebook “Wanted Community Paris”, un internaute a mis la main sur une collection de disquettes, manuels & accessoires pour machines Apple. Selon la facture associée, une grande partie des objets date de 1995. Voir le poste Facebook ici; il cherche apparemment à s'en débarrasser et demande si ça a de la valeur. Je relate ici au cas où il y ai des intéressés.







Bonne journée.


----------

